# Where to buy flowers of sulphur powder?



## sugarpuff (9 December 2012)

Having managed to keep a pink skinned ned pretty much mud fever free for 3.5 years he has managed to get it as the fields have just been so wet and we're on clay so it just hasn't drained away out of the gateways.   

Can anyone recommend the best place to buy sulphur? I'd rather buy it as quick as poss as can pick up pig oil first thing, rather than over the Internet but have no idea where to buy it! Or failing that, the best & quickest place  to buy online. 

Thanks all!


----------



## justabob (9 December 2012)

sugarpuff said:



			Having managed to keep a pink skinned ned pretty much mud fever free for 3.5 years he has managed to get it as the fields have just been so wet and we're on clay so it just hasn't drained away out of the gateways.   

Can anyone recommend the best place to buy sulphur? I'd rather buy it as quick as poss as can pick up pig oil first thing, rather than over the Internet but have no idea where to buy it! Or failing that, the best & quickest place  to buy online. 

Thanks all!
		
Click to expand...

I have a sha-pei dog that has to have flour of sulphur in her feed when her skin is out of sorts. I get it from Carrs Billington in Penrith. If you are finding it differcult to find, PM me and I shall get some for you. BTW its FLOUR. LOL


----------



## Spyda (9 December 2012)

I recommend http://www.naturalhorsesupplies.co.uk/p/product/0803205361-Flowers+of+Sulphur+450g+%A3499/


----------



## Spyda (9 December 2012)

justabob said:



			I have a sha-pei dog that has to have flour of sulphur in her feed when her skin is out of sorts. I get it from Carrs Billington in Penrith. If you are finding it differcult to find, PM me and I shall get some for you. BTW its FLOUR. LOL
		
Click to expand...

No, it _is_ 'flowers' not flour. Flowers of sulphur is the correct term for the fine powder of pure sulphur for use on horses skin. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowers_of_sulfur
Flour of sulphur is a less pure form. Flowers of sulphur is a fairly pure form of elemental sulphur, with only a few impurities. It includes some oxygen, and it slowly oxidises to form a small amount of sulphuric acid, or H2SO4. Flowers of sulphur *should not* be confused with flour of sulphur, the ground form of a less pure variety of sulphur called roll sulphur or cast rhombic sulphur.


----------



## smac (9 December 2012)

hhmm now I am concerned as I feed this- but am i feeding flower or flour?! Its bright yellow


----------



## justabob (9 December 2012)

Just googled and you are right spyda!!! OP I am feeding the bright yellow "flowers of suphur" I stand completely corrected.


----------



## Spyda (9 December 2012)

justabob said:



			Just googled and you are right spyda!!! OP I am feeding the bright yellow "flowers of suphur" I stand completely corrected.

Click to expand...

Hey, no worries. Using Flour of Sulphur instead isn't dire; It's just the Flowers of Sulphur form is purer so the preferable form to use for animal use - if you've got the choice.


----------



## skewbald_one (9 December 2012)

I got mine from a garden center. Its used a lot by gardeners for plants and soil .


----------



## Kikke (9 December 2012)

Robinsons


----------



## sugarpuff (9 December 2012)

Thanks everyone! I didn't actuall realise there was a less pure form, I've only ever seen the bright yellow powder, so will make sure I get that! Thanks for the offers of getting me some, if I'm struggling ill give you a shout. I'll see if I can get get some locally tomorrow morning. Ned is not good at being in any longer than he needs to be so really needs to be out as much as poss. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 December 2012)

OP sorry to interfere here but having read your original post you say your Ned has white feet and pink skin???

If so, be CAREFUL, very careful, if applying Pig Oil with Sulphur in it. I used it on my boy and he came up very pink and sore.

Best to do a very small patch test first and see how that goes. I can use Pig Oil on its own or with some Tea Tree added on my boy, but would never again use the Pig Oil with Sulphur in it. No way.

Just urging caution.


----------



## Spyda (9 December 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			OP sorry to interfere here but having read your original post you say your Ned has white feet and pink skin???

If so, be CAREFUL, very careful, if applying Pig Oil with Sulphur in it. I used it on my boy and he came up very pink and sore.

Best to do a very small patch test first and see how that goes. I can use Pig Oil on its own or with some Tea Tree added on my boy, but would never again use the Pig Oil with Sulphur in it. No way.

Just urging caution.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree. If using for the first time it's really important that you spot test first as some horses can have a dramatic reaction to the Pig Oil AND / OR Sulpher powder. Many don't, but best to be on the safe side.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 December 2012)

Boots.  We used to mix it with calamine cream for a sweetitich pony.


----------



## sugarpuff (9 December 2012)

Yes, don't worry, will skin test. He's not actually got very much pink skin, just the very bottoms of his hind heels and isn't normally prone to being a softie, but ill make it up quite dilute to start with and see how it goes. Thanks again.


----------

